# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Xilisoft DVD Ripper Platinum

## basador

*Xilisoft DVD Ripper Platinum SE 5.0.64.0312 Rus.* 
Xilisoft DVD Ripper Platinum - программа,которая обеспечивает риппинг во все самые популярные форматы, среди которых AVI, MPEG, WMV, DivX, 3GP, MOV, MP4, MP3, WAV, AAC, M4A. Программа позволяет выбрать язык субтитров, разбить файл на куски указанного размера, задействовать звук Dolby Surround, выбрать битрейт аудио. Кроме этого, программа анализирует тип процессора и в зависимости от этого выбирает наилучшую скорость риппинга. Xilisoft DVD Ripper Platinum полностью задействует возможности последних процессоров и позволяет выполнять пакетное преобразование файлов.
О файле
*Платформа/ОС:* Windows 2000/2003/XP/Vista
*Год выпуска:* 2010
*Язык Интерфейса:* Английский + Русский (русификатор)
*Активация:* есть
*Размер файла:* 20,6 МБ
*Скрытый текст**Скачать с turbobit
Скачать с shareflare
Скачать с letitbit*

----------

